# A Pile OF DEAD BEES



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

My guess is those are the drones they kicked out, normal.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

The pile has some drones but most all workers. The pile is bigger than the nuke came with. 3 lbs to a nuke? I'll say 5lbs on the ground. Sorry i didn't say how much earlier. The pile is 3" deep 15" in
diameter if that says anything.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Do me a favor and put about 1/4 cup of the dead bees in a glass jar and put a lid on the jar. This jar needs to be placed in a warm part of you house for about 7 days. Report back to us in about 8 days with what you see.
Myron Denny


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

MD are you thinking parasitic flies? I think the larvawe pupate in the ground. Are the bees in the colony with the dead pile healthy and flying actively? That big a pile sounds like pesticide poisoning. Someone could have sprayed a fruit tree in you neighborhood and done this possibly.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

trachea mites
or the older bees died but just did not fly away and die. A pic is worth a thousand words


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

How did you treat for mites? I would figure that in FL where you probably don't have any interruption in brood production, a single mite treatment better be a darned good one. And if they were already heavily parasitized....they didn't seem to be as vigorous as the other hive....they may need additional attention.
It would, in my opinion, be a good idea to do a mite test of some sort.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

Myron Denny said:


> Do me a favor and put about 1/4 cup of the dead bees in a glass jar and put a lid on the jar. This jar needs to be placed in a warm part of you house for about 7 days. Report back to us in about 8 days with what you see.
> Myron Denny


In the water


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes the bees are active flying and attacking me. My bees must be Africanized they are mean and attack regularly. I bought a ultra breeze suit so I wouldn't get stung period. It works great and cool.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

working on the pick


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

jra said:


> My bees must be Africanized they are mean and attack regularly.


If you really think this is likely, then you are playing with fire.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

I used Check Mite+ it said it didn't matter if they were harvesting or not. I used it for a preventive I didn't see anything when installing it. Hey you know what? I remember I only put 1 
strip in each brood box 2 is required. I left them in for 31 days (August 1 on) and pulled the strips out. The later part to the end the bees wern't gathering out side the hives like before 
and I thought the check mate had something to do with it and complained about it to them and they said it could be the check mite. I was suposed to use 2 strips in each hive. Funny that after 2 weeks the bees were hanging around like before I used the crap.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting 2 new queens come spring from Texas that don't need treatments and hope they don't get Africanized


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Why would you call checkmite crap?
The label states to remove supers during and 14 days after treatment, to use 1 strip per 5 frames of bees, and to leave treatment on for 42-45 days. Also you admit that you didn't even know if you had varroa mites.
If you want to try treatment free thats fine but don't put blame on a product you clearly did not use properly.


----------



## jra (Sep 21, 2011)

I used it properly it was 42 days sorry I said 31 but I did do it by there instructions. I did only use 1 because I did't understand the amount of brood frames or total frames per strip so I only put in 1 for 5 brood frames. I don't see anything about taking off supers, that would be stupid. You can use it 
I'm not going to.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

This is one reason why we have check mite resistance...not using properly!

Read directions, follow dosage and time installed and then... the proper withdrawal time.

Check mite...should check for mites before...drop, alcohol wash method then check post treatment to see if it worked


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Myron Denny said:


> Do me a favor and put about 1/4 cup of the dead bees in a glass jar and put a lid on the jar. This jar needs to be placed in a warm part of you house for about 7 days. Report back to us in about 8 days with what you see.
> Myron Denny


I talked to the man tonight that had lost his bees in Okla 2 weeks ago, he said there were no maggots in his jar. We are guessing his bees starved.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Myron,

Thanks for taking time to tell us. That's good info!


Larry


----------



## Honeycomb (Jan 15, 2010)

So put the dead bees in a glass jar of water? What happens after a week? This is to see if they are infected with a parasitic fly?


----------

